# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  TPK - Zhne zeichnen

## qhr98

Hallo ihr Lieben  :Smilie: 
Wir mssen jetzt im TPK dann Zhne zeichnen... Hat irgendjemand irgendwelche Vorlagen, oder hat das schon mal selbst gemacht?
Google spuckt nichts brauchbares aus, und die Bcher die ich bisher gewlzt habe, bringen auch kein Ergebnis mit dem man als Vorlage arbeiten kann.
Vielen Dank schon mal!!

Liebe Gre  ::-winky:

----------


## delasoul

Hey das mussten wir im TPK "zeichnen"  :hmmm...:  wei nicht wie es bei euch in Ulm ist; bei uns waren es insgesamt 8 solcher DIN A4 Bltter fr 4 OK und 4 UK Zhne mit den jeweiligen Ansichten.
Mach dich da mal nicht allzu sehr verrckt es ist als entspannter Einstieg gedacht und sollte auch als solcher gesehen werden  :Grinnnss!: 

Gre

PS: bei der okklusalen Ansicht msste man die Beschriftungen mesial und distal vertauschen, da es sich um den 45er handelt.
Wenn ihr weitere Fehler findet, blame it on the autopilot..  ::-oopss:

----------


## baugruen

da hat aber jemand zeichentalent  :hmmm...: 

wir mussten sowas nie machen. aber ist sicherlich gar nicht mal so eine schlechte idee.
falls du ne vorlage brauchst: im curriculum prothetik sind alle zhne drin zum abzeichnen.

----------


## anna1708

bei euch hat man zhne aus knete geformt oder soetwas in der art?

----------


## baugruen

> bei euch hat man zhne aus knete geformt oder soetwas in der art?


nee, wirklich gar nix in der art. deswegen finde ich es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. wir haben sofort angefangen, zhne aufzuwachsen, ohne dass man genau gewusst htte, wie die aussehen soll.

----------


## Salzi19

Wir mussten sogar im physikum Zhne zeichnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## qhr98

Wo finde ich das curriculum prothetik?  :Comuter:  entweder bin ich blind, oder keine ahnung... ohje...

----------


## qhr98

so stehts im skript vom tpk bei uns...

----------


## baugruen

> Wo finde ich das curriculum prothetik?  entweder bin ich blind, oder keine ahnung... ohje..


schau doch mal nach, ob es das buch in deiner uni-bib gibt. band 1 ist der mit den zhnen. viel erfolg  :hmmm...:

----------


## anna1708

was zur hlle sind denn "elefantenzhne"?

----------


## Salzi19

Des hab ich mich auch gefragt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## qhr98

Achsoooo das Buch ist gemeint. Okay, dann kann ich hier auf Medilearn lang suchen  :Big Grin: 

elefantenzhne sind zhne die wir aus einer wachskerze "schnitzen" mssen... den 11 und den 13

----------


## Kretschmann

Aus dem 1. Semester: Malen Sie den 11er - da haben von uns einige einfach Dreiecke gezeichnet  :Big Grin: ... Zum Glck war es nur just 4 fun und ist bei uns kein TPK-Bestandteil.

----------


## anna1708

> elefantenzhne sind zhne die wir aus einer wachskerze "schnitzen" mssen... den 11 und den 13


achso, und dann auch in elefantengre, ne?  :hmmm...:

----------


## qhr98

nein die sind ungefhr 6-7cm hoch 😉 sind halt "bergro" 😁

danke brigens fr den tipp mit dem curriculum, das ist perfekt fr die zeichnungen und die bcherreihe wurde uns von haus aus empfohlen fr das studium.

----------


## qhr98

danke an alle  :Smilie:

----------


## baugruen

> danke brigens fr den tipp mit dem curriculum, das ist perfekt fr die zeichnungen und die bcherreihe wurde uns von haus aus empfohlen fr das studium.


uff. da beglckwnsche ich dich mal nicht. ich musste das buch auch fressen und ich hasse es mittlerweile so sehr... aber ich will dich nicht abschrecken. es ist sicherlich das umfangreichste und ausfhrlichste deutschsprachige prothetik-lehrbuch. aber darin zu lesen ist manchmal echt eine qual.

----------


## Nadine A.

Htte ein supi Buch speziell fr Zhne zeichnen fr gaaanz wenig Geld abzugeben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hallo NadineA., bitte nicht jeden Thread mit Verkaufsangeboten pflastern, dafr gibt es den Flohmarkt!
Absolute Arrhythmie, Moderatorin Medi-Learn

----------


## Nadine A.

War nicht meine Absicht, sorry

----------


## baugruen

was es nicht alles fr bcher gibt...

----------

